
1997.chat – AIM is back in time for quarantine - liberatus
https://www.1997.chat/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Thanks for the breath of fresh nostalgia. Any plans for public chatrooms?

------
ikarandeep
but does it have sub profiles

